# Driver support for Vista Home Premium



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2007)

I was running XP Pro and upgraded to Windows Vista Home Premium. (This is what Dell suggested). As you may know Vista does not contain all the Drivers that XP has, so I need the following drivers:

Starlogic 19" Flat Screen LCD Monitor for Vista
Dell All-in-One AIO Photo 924

I can't find either of these on the Dell web site, and they are no help. I have tried four (4) times on their tech support with no luck. 

Can anyone here help? PLEASE

Thanks

Cajun:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi swabbie,
You upgraded to vista which is fine and Dell does have the driver on thier site. The link is:
http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=gen

Click download drivers>Printer>924 all in one. When the screen comes up you have to change your operating system to VISTA. You will then see the drivers and applications.

When you upgraded to vista did you see if Dell required any other drivers to be installed (BIOS update)? If not, you may need to do this.
If you have your service tag, I could check if there is a need for any additional drivers. I am assuming this is a dell computer. I do not think you need a driver for your LCD, but may need to upgrade your video card driver
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi swabbie,
> You upgraded to vista which is fine and Dell does have the driver on thier site. The link is:
> http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=gen
> 
> ...


Bill
The service tag is 3xply81. I followed the upgrade instructions but it never stated to uninstall the printer software and a few others. My LCD was working great under XP Pro, but will not under Vista. I will take all the help you can give. Thanks
Cajun


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Swabbie,

Here is a link that discribes how to run a program (SYSTEM PROFILER):

http://support.dell.com/support/top...pe=-1&os=-1&component=-1&lang=-1&doclang=en#2

Read this so you understand what you have to do next.

This link will direct you to the SYSTEM PROFILER:

http://support.dell.com/support/top...rt/my_systems_info/en/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen

Click on the CURRENT SYSTEM CONFIGURATION Tab read it and then run it.
Let me know what you come up with.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

